# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Moore >  Economic Development in Moore

## Plutonic Panda

I was just browsing the city of Moore's website and came across this cool two page .pdf outlining some cool economic facts about the city

http://www.cityofmoore.com/sites/def...QuickFacts.pdf

----------


## Plutonic Panda

New retail comes to Moore, Oklahoma, as that city continues to rebuild | News OK

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Commercial development continues in Moore | Government | normantranscript.com

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Great article about new development in Moore and some info about future attractions at HeyDay including a new skycoaster.

http://www.mooremonthly.com/news/wel...fabulous-moore

----------


## OKIEDOKE

> Great article about new development in Moore and some info about future attractions at HeyDay including a new skycoaster.
> 
> http://www.mooremonthly.com/news/wel...fabulous-moore


Better sit down restaurants would be a big plus in Moore.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

http://m.newsok.com/envision-moore-2...9?rotator=true

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Old Towne is targeted for a revitalization.

http://www.mooremonthly.com/news/pre...uture-of-moore

----------


## Soonerman

I thought Hey Day was in Norman.

----------


## Jwalt

Ya the Moore/Norman line reaches a little further north along I-35, the Moore Animal shelter is right about where the line is, so even Mooney’s bar is in Norman technically.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Two bond packages passed one for roads(lots of great projects) and a new world class animal shelter:

https://freepressokc.com/city-of-moo...lear-majority/

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Moore is planning a new transit hub and library:




> On Monday, the City of Moore held its second city council meeting of the month. They got the ball rolling on two major city projects, and ushered in the opening of the Moore Fitness Court. Here’s what you need to know:
> 
> Public Transportation Feasibility Study begins
> City of Moore requesting proposals for new library design
> Moore Fitness Court grand opening


- read more here: https://freepressokc.com/moore-city-...b-and-library/

----------


## Boop

> Moore is planning a new transit hub and library:
> 
> 
> 
> - read more here: https://freepressokc.com/moore-city-...b-and-library/


Getting a new library is wonderful news! It is so long overdue so I am excited to see it when it is done!

----------


## bombermwc

YAY! I'm so glad they are building a new library! They've worked that old girl over and kept her going, but it's time for her to retire!

----------

